# yellow hybrids - Sunny



## monocotman (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi there,

final one today -Sunny - calceolus x fasciolatum
This is a triffid of a grower for me.
It flowered first in 2006 as a small seedling and four growing seasons later had twenty two resting buds. I then split it.
The two photos show the improvement in flowering.
The first photo shows the first flower in 2006, just after buying the plant.
The second photo is the main section flowering the spring after the split, in 2010.
Everything about the flower improves - size, depth of yellow and brown colour, 'lipstick' red around the edge of the lip etc.
Now that I have divisions of the plant I'm going to grow the main section on as a single clump and see what happens. 
The breeder has reputedly grown on other plants of this cross to a size which requires large fish boxes to accommodate them!

regards,

David


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2010)

Very sunny -- beautiful pouches!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful flower, worth the wait!
One has to wonder how long it took the breeder to get one to that size if it's anything like your experience!


----------

